# 30k 2000 Points Taghmata Omnissiah



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Hello everyone

I am designing a Mechanicum army to build and paint and would like your opinions. I have designed the list in mind of keeping a low as possible model count, i would however really like to hear your thoughts on it. I think it is going to look cool but will it play okay

HQ: Archmagos Prime: 215 pts
Abeyant, Cyber-familiar, Servo-arm, Archimandrite

TROOPS: Legio Cybernetica Castellax Class Battle-automata: 125 pts
Darkfire cannon, 1 Flamer, Enhanced targeting array

TROOPS: Legio Cybernetica Castellax Class Battle-automata: 125 pts
Darkfire cannon, 1 Flamer, Enhanced targeting array

TROOPS: Legio Cybernetica Castellax Class Battle-automata: 110 pts)
2 Flamer, Multi-melta, Enhanced targeting array

TROOPS: Legio Cybernetica Castellax Class Battle-automata: 110 pts
2 Flamer, Multi-melta, Enhanced targeting array

TROOPS: Mechanicum Thallax Cohort: 275 pts
Multi-melta
TRANSPORT: Triaros Armoured Conveyer : Blessed auto-simulacra

FAST ATTACK: Vorax class battle-automata maniple: 75 pts

HEAVY SUPPORT: Krios Battle Tank Squadron: 125 pts

HEAVY SUPPORT: Krios Battle Tank Squadron: 125 pts

HEAVY SUPPORT: Thanatar class siege-automata maniple: 275 pts
Parangon of metal

LORD OF WAR: Questoris Knight Styrix: 440 pts
Hekaton siege claw, Occular augmetics 

14 models, cant see an army being much smaller


----------

